# mites or just molting?



## kelico (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey guys! I've been lurking around here for a long time. It's such a great place for knowledge. I currently have 4 budgies...this is Gummy. And I'm not sure if he's just molting (I'm pretty sure he IS molting) or if he is _and _also has scaly face mites? Or any other kind of mites? None of my birds have had a molt where the feathers above their cere have gone missing...so I got panicky and thought it could be mites.



















He is caged separately, as is Multi. Benny and Kerny are caged together, but they all interact sometimes (not often). Which is why I'm wondering if it's mites...to know whether to treat them all in case. (I purchased this AIL; if I use it on them without mites, does it hurt them?)

Thank you guys!!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! 
Your Gummy is perfectly fine, he is just moulting. Those pins on his forehead will soon turn into beautiful feathers. He is drop dead gorgeous, too! 
I'm not familiar with that product, but in general it's not a good idea to spray our birds with those types of products because they can irritate their eyes and they can also ingest some of the product during spraying.


----------



## kelico (Mar 27, 2015)

Thank you so much!! I've been worrying for days. Because can't you see the mites as little black specks or something? I've found some specks on the cage, and so I got scared. Could've just been from his food, or do the shafts of the pin feathers come off?

I watched this video on how to use the spray for feather mites, in case I needed to. Well, I guess I'll have that as a back-up in case. : )

Are there any other ways or signs to know if they have mites?

Thank you again. Gummy appreciates the compliment, too.  I am hoping to share pics of all my birds on the forum some time.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're very welcome and there's no need for more worrying now! 
The tips on the pin feathers can be black like that and while moulting, when the pins open up so that the feather comes out, some blackish and/or white flakes (look like dandruff) will also fall to the cage's floor.

First signs of mites become visible more on the budgie's beak. It will then spread to the cere and eyes and can also affect the feet that will have a thicker and scalier appearance. From those pics it's clear your boy doesn't have any mites.

I would love to see more pics of Gummy and the rest of your flock!


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh, my... Gummy is stunning... . Please ... we'd love to see more pix of Gummy and the rest of your crew.!!


----------

